# micro fiber mops



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

anyone have a vote on the best one..we have all hardwood floors and lots of them..and dogs and cats..the norwex is so expensive..though if it is significantly better it might be worth it...I love the cleaning cloths, just water and so easy to wash and reuse..please share any suggestions..gwithrow


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

i picked up a vileda micro fiber mop at walmart for less then $20 it came with the bucket to...
i also picked up an extra mop cloth thinking i'd use it for after the wet mop($7) it was not needed... the mop leaves the floor close enough to dry for me.. i like the micro fiber because you dont need chemical and you toss it in the washer too clean it ...
we have allergies in our house so no chemicals if i can help it and wash every thing 
i dont have hard wood floors but i love my mop and would recommend it to you
and if you don't like it walmart will give you your money back ..thats my geuss any way they take everthing back..


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have wooden flooring in my kitchen and I have an O-Cedar that I got at Walmart. It has a nice big head, the cloth has nice tight fitting elastic to hold it very firmly on the mop head, and it's machine washable. 

When I mop, I just carry around a spray bottle of vinegar water and mist and wipe. Comes out looking perfect.

I love the micro fiber mops, the only drawback is that they sort of form a vacuum sometimes and it's hard to push or pull them. 

QVC has a new one that is kind of ruffled on the bottom and is suppose to resolve that problem (as well as being able give a little more "oomf" (scrubbing ability) on difficult spots. Plus it comes with "V" attachment to get into the corners. You can also use either head for windows, mirrors, etc. because it has an expandable/retractable handle. 

It's something like $20 for the set (I missed it as the Today's Special Value at $15..auggggh!), but I think I'm going to get it when I get a couple of extra dollars.


----------

